# My own haircut



## mc5guy (Sep 15, 2009)

This is my Booboo. She is a CKC tea cup Maltese . Her birth day is 03/04/09 Almost 6 month old.

She weight 560 grams right now and soooo small. Her hair was getting too long, so I cut her hair myself.

Here is the lion king !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to the group! Wow! 1.25 lbs. your baby is very small.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: what a precious baby :wub: Welcome to sm


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a cutie and you did a great job on the haircut, I have yet to try it myself so I applaud your courage!!!! She seems so tiny - I'm more acustom to my 10 pounder


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute! can you post pics of before you gave her a haircut?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

BooBoo is very cute! She's a teenie!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh she is soo little, and very, very cute. I too would love to see some pics of her before her haircut.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is adorable! :Welcome 2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh......You did a great job with the little ones haircut!!!! Sooo Cute!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, she's a cutie! :wub: :wub: :wub: Nice job on the haircut.

:Welcome 4:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, she is so sweet! :wub: You did a wonderful job with her haircut! :aktion033: 

:Welcome 3:


----------



## mc5guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you everybody !! I bought her in Vancouver Canada. So the breeder is also here.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I could look at her all day :wub: BooBoo is my nickname :brownbag: My DH gave it to me 30 years ago


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

BooBoo is a doll baby..sooooooo cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes adorable ..i love her... what age is she?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is just precious,love the haircut.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a precious little Boo Boo. I love that name. My hubby calls Dixie Boo Boo all the time & called his cat that when she was with us. Did you get it from Laverne & Shirley too? I love the picture of her on your knee. She doesn't know how little she is and isn't afraid of anything I can see. Love the second set of pictures you added. She sure is a cutie & I could look at her forever.
[attachment=56959ix_Welc...IMGP2877.jpg]


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW - precious little girl!


----------



## serenade84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:"This is my Booboo. She is a CKC tea cup Maltese . Her birth day is 03/04/09 Almost 6 month old." - mc5guy :Quote

Wow. My guy was 3 lbs at that age. Very very small. Very cute though.


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

She is so cute and so tiny!


----------



## Mogwai (Aug 9, 2008)

She is so cute ... she looks like she is the size of my 9 wk old Bella ha ha ... congrats on your little beauty


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, she is tiny and so so cute :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a little doll-baby she is! I love her name, BooBoo. It reminds me of Yogi Bear and his little friend, BooBoo. 

Such a sweetie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

why was the OP banned?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Oct 11 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838981


> why was the OP banned?[/B]


We generally don't share that information with members.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Oct 11 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838981


> why was the OP banned?[/B]


You might want to read this thread for your answer... http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=49192&hl=


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is she ever the cutest little thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

She is so cute :Sooo cute: 

my twinkie's DOB 3/29/08 . so 1 year 7 months now. :chili: 

He is 1 pound 8 oz .  

He is smallest in the world. :hump:


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Awwww... that pup is tooooo cuuuuute. Sigh... I'm beginning to want to get Roxy a little brother. haha.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842066


> She is so cute :Sooo cute:
> 
> my twinkie's DOB 3/29/08 . so 1 year 7 months now. :chili:
> 
> ...


wow ... that's small!!! is that normal???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Oct 22 2009, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842604


> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842066





> She is so cute :Sooo cute:
> 
> my twinkie's DOB 3/29/08 . so 1 year 7 months now. :chili:
> 
> ...


wow ... that's small!!! is that normal???
[/B][/QUOTE]


The AKC standard is 4 - 7 lbs preferrably under 6. I don't know about CKC, but the AKC does not have a breed called a Teacup maltese. Anything under 4 lbs is "under-standard". My Ava is under the standard, but a very healthy 3 pounder, with straight legs and teeth and a personality to die for..... :wub: 

Too tiny a dog scares me to death! Ava scares me many times a day :blink: , but then I guess I worry too much. She seems so fragile, even though she's a tom boy....anything smaller than her is definitely not for me. 

I also have the other end of the scale, Archie is just about 10 lbs! He's beautiful, but being bred in a puppy mill has left him with 4 bad legs and an underbite.


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Oct 22 2009, 05:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842604


> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842066





> She is so cute :Sooo cute:
> 
> my twinkie's DOB 3/29/08 . so 1 year 7 months now. :chili:
> 
> ...


wow ... that's small!!! is that normal???
[/B][/QUOTE]
he is 6 1/2 in wide and 5 in tall. 
He is VERY healthy(the doctor even said that) and he is so active. 
He loves to play with our other dog and eats a lot! Maybe that is why he doesnt get fat


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is one tiny little doll :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a little cutie pie. She's still a pup so she most likely will grow some more. Maltese can 
grow very slowly into their second year. I hope she stays healthy no matter what size she is.


----------

